# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Was habt ihr letzte Nacht geträumt ?
Ich träumte, dass bei uns ein grosser Reisebus anhielt und eine bunte Mischung aus allen Farangländern eine Pinkelpause einlegen wollten.  :super:

----------


## Hua Hin

....und ich träume immer, dass ich eine ganz spezielle Frau wieder sehen werde. :verliebt:

----------

Hua Hin


...na dann bestell mal Nang schöne Grüsse von mir   :cool:

----------


## Hua Hin

Gerne Phommel,
wenn Du mir erzählst, wo ich die finde.

----------

Letzte Nacht war ich Gast bei einem Flug in einem Flugsimulator des A380. Hell begeistert war ich von der Grafik dieses "Programms".   :cool:

----------


## schiene

Ich hab geträumt das Poonjainaam und BigC händchenhaltend durch Patty schlendern und den etwas hilflosen Heimwerker die Welt erklären wehrend Phommel aus seinem Traum aufwacht nicht mehr solche blöden Fragen stellt  :aetsch: sondern wieder schöne Bilder in Verbindung mit Texten einstellt damit ich hier nicht rummotzen muß was ja wieder den Enrico und Guenny ärgert.
Mann war ich froh das das nur ein Traum war oder?   ::

----------

Schiene
Hoffe du nimmst die Forenwelt nicht zu ernst.  :computer: 


P.S.
Ich habe auch schon geträumt PM von Thailand zu sein. Das war vielleicht aufregend.  :super:

----------


## Enrico

Ihr müsst ja Zeit haben beim schlafen, ich hab mal wieder nischt geträumt. Naja, vieleicht morgen dann.....

----------


## schiene

> Schiene
> Hoffe du nimmst die Forenwelt nicht zu ernst.  :computer: 
> 
> 
> P.S.
> Ich habe auch schon geträumt PM von Thailand zu sein. Das war vielleicht aufregend.  :super:


Das einzig was ich ernst nehmei st meine Frau wenn sie mal (berechtigter weise)böse auf mich ist.  ::  

Tja Phommel, an dem PM arbeite ich noch und werde den nächsten Monat nutzen um alle Vorbereitungen zu treffen.Den Rest kannst du ja dann der Presse entnehmen und in den Foren nachlesen! :aetsch:   :cool:  
mfG schiene

----------


## Erich

> Ich hab geträumt das Poonjainaam und BigC händchenhaltend durch Patty schlendern und den etwas hilflosen Heimwerker die Welt erklären


Wenn ich das Bild in echt sehen würde, hätten die beiden keine Zeit mehr dazu, mir irgendwas zu erklären - würde mich vorher wahrscheinlich totlachen.....

----------


## Erich

Auch wieder nix geträumt, Schiene seine Träume müssen vom Nikotinentzug kommen, hoffentlich geht mir das demnächst nicht auch so.  ::

----------


## Enrico

Ich hab letzte Nacht geträumt, das Walter aufhört zu schmollen :super: . Find ich gut  :cool:

----------

Hauptsache, der Walter schmollt bei euch und
nicht bei uns!

----------

> Ich hab letzte Nacht geträumt, das Walter aufhört zu schmollen :super: . Find ich gut


Albträume Enrico? Seid wann hast Du den Eindruck, ich könnte schmollen? Und wenn Du diesen Eindruck hast; wer hätte dieses Schmollen auslösen können? Ich sehe weit und breit niemanden, dem das gelingen könnte.

Walter

----------


## Enrico

Dann freu ich mich um so mehr  ::  . Schön das du wieder aktiv mitmachst. Freu mich wirklich :super:

----------


## Hua Hin

> Heimwerker postete:
> Auch wieder nix geträumt, Schiene seine Träume müssen vom Nikotinentzug kommen, hoffentlich geht mir das demnächst nicht auch so.


Hi Erich, 
meines Wissens träumt man jede Nacht, nur fällt es dem einen oder
anderen schwerer, sich auch an die Träume zu erinnern. Es gibt da
aber Tricks, wie man das ändern kann.  :schlafen:  

Was ich persönlich etwas merkwürdig finde, dass meine Träume zur
Zeit über 60 % Thailandbezug haben. 
Ich glaube, mein Unterbewusstsein ist schon ausgewandert.  ::  

Gruss Alex

----------


## Erich

Hi Alex,

"erwischt", war nich letzte Nacht, aber sehr schön: Anna hat sich auf deutsch mit mir unterhalten. 

Noch zwei Tage und 22,5 Stunden...

Erich

----------


## Hua Hin

Klar Erich,
aus Wunschdenken entstehen wohl meist die schönsten Träume.

Freut mich für Dich, dass Sie jetzt endlich ankommt. 
Lass`mal was von Dir hören, wie ihre ersten Eindrücke sind...
(und Deine natürlich)

und hör`jetzt endlich mit dem Rauchen auf.  :cool:  

Gruss Alex

----------

Ich hatte letzte Nacht auch einen schönen Traum. Habe jemanden eine runter gehauen und das hat mir so gut getan, dass ich jetzt gleich in die Heia steigen werde und auf eine Wiederholung in Super-Slowmotion hoffe.

Wem ich eine runter gehauen habe, wird an dieser Stelle nicht verraten.   :cool:

----------


## Erich

Hi Alex,

von wegen mit Rauchen aufhören, habe mich mittlerweile eines besseren belehren lassen. Da lass ich mir noch etwas Zeit mit und höre dann auf, wenn mir danach ist, nicht wenn es Anna will  :cool:  

Ene Sache habe ich allerdings extra wegen ihr gemacht und es fiel mir sehr schwer: Auto geputzt. Dabei werde ich immer so nachdenklich "schon wieder ein Jahr rum... wie schnell doch die Zeit vergeht"  ::  


Erich

----------


## Hua Hin

Gut gemacht Erich,
man will ja Eindruck schinden,

hoffentlich hat die Spachtel nicht zu sehr den eigentlichen Lack zerkratzt. :aetsch:

und was das Rauchen betrifft,
bevor uns ne Thai nikotinfrei macht,
sind wir doch Manns genug, den Zeitpunkt selber zu bestimmen. :super: 

Gruss Alex

----------


## Hua Hin

> Phommel postete:
> Ich hatte letzte Nacht auch einen schönen Traum. Habe jemanden eine runter gehauen und das hat mir so gut getan, dass ich jetzt gleich in die Heia steigen werde und auf eine Wiederholung in Super-Slowmotion hoffe. 
> 
> Wem ich eine runter gehauen habe, wird an dieser Stelle nicht verraten.


Hi Phommel,
auch Wunschträume können sich unkontrollierterweise zu Albträumen
entwickeln. Aber immer noch besser, seine Intimfeinde im Schlaf zu
besiegen, als seine unausgesprochenen Rachegelüste in der Forenwelt 
zu verbreiten. 
Hoffe für Dich, dass Du morgens nicht ins Bett gepieselt hast. :super: 

Gruss Alex

----------

Hi Alex

Nene an Forenfeinde vergreif ich mich nicht. Hätte ja sonst keine Spielkamerdaen mehr.

Ich glaube der Traum entwickelte sich so, weil ich zuvor Rocky VI gesehen hatte. Und so ein kleiner Balboa steckt doch irgendwie in (fast) jedem Mann.   :cool:

----------


## Hua Hin

Jo mein kleiner Rocky,

wenn solche harten Filme dein Unterbewusstsein emotional so belasten,
solltest Du es vielleicht erstmal mit "Heidi und Ziegenpeter" versuchen. :aetsch: 

Nee im Ernst, hatte auch schon traumatische Fights auszutragen. 
Ging dann soweit, dass ich meine Zehen nach einem heftigen Tritt an
der Bettkante verstaucht habe. :traurig: 

Zum Glück habe ich keine Forenfeinde, sonst würde ich wahrscheinlich
nur noch humpeln.  :cool:  

Gruss Alex

----------

Der Ziegenpeter @Alex ist 'ne Krankheit; der ständige Begleiter von uns Heidi hieß Geißen - Peter. In der Weltliteratur der Johann Spyri bist Du auch nicht unbedingt bewandert gelle.

Walter

----------


## Hua Hin

Stimmt Walter,

mein weltliterarischer Horizont reicht halt nur bis zu einem kleinen 
Dorf in Gallien. :aetsch: 

Gruss Alex

----------

Bin vorhin bei so 'ner Thaisoap am TV eingeschlafen.
Da träumte ich, dass mich alle lieb haben in den Foren. Mann bin ich da erschrocken. Schweissgebadet erwacht -------- der Ventilator war nicht eingeschaltet.

----------

Phommel,

solange Du nicht träumst, daß Du mit Jintara eine Duett auf der Bühne singst und Dich dann alle Thais lieb haben, geht das doch noch.

----------


## Hua Hin

...ich könnte mir nichts schöneres vorstellen. :aetsch:

----------


## schiene

Ihr wollt mir doch nicht im Ernst erzählen das euch Thaimusik gefällt?Wenn das so ist hört ihr doch auch das Mutantenstadel,irgendwelche bescheuerten Grand Prix der Volksmusik und die Jacob Sisters :traurig: 
Bitte,bitte sagt das das nicht stimmt :nenene: 

Ehrlich mir geht das Gedudel mächtig auf den Sack,vorallem wenn ich in Thailand längere Strecken mit dem Bus fahren muß und die ihre VCDs einwerfen.So geschehen im letzten Urlaub auf der Fahrt von Luang Prabang nach Vintiane.6 Stunden...dann bin ich vor und hab das Ding ausgeschaltet.Haben zwar viele böse geschaut aber das hat mich rein garnicht interessiert.Es gab auch ein paar die lachten und sich bedankten(keine Farangs)

Meine Onkelz DVD wollten sie auch nicht spielen,also blieb das Ding bis zum Ziel aus[schild=13 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]keine Thaimusik,keine Volksmusik[/schild]

----------

@schiene, wollte gerade einen Flyer mit Veranstaltungshinweis in Ffm. scannen und dir zusenden aber nach diesem Beitrag laß ich das lieber!

Aber Thai-Musik ist mir immer noch lieber als die OnkelZ!

Grüße

Volker

PS: Aber ist ja kein Musik-Forum hier!

----------


## walter

solange meine frau auf besuch ist, verschwinden meine träume in einem riesigen schwarzen loch, aus dem nicht einmal ein gedankenfetzen entweicht. ich erinnere mich an *nichts*. sollte ich meinen bierkonsum einschränken? ich weiss es nicht.

----------


## schiene

> solange meine frau auf besuch ist, verschwinden meine träume in einem riesigen schwarzen loch, aus dem nicht einmal ein gedankenfetzen entweicht. ich erinnere mich an *nichts*. sollte ich meinen bierkonsum einschränken? ich weiss es nicht.


glaub nicht das es am Bierkonsum liegt/lag.Angenehme Träume bekommt man auch vom Genuß dieser Pilze :super:

----------


## walter

meine frau ist nun wieder fort, die träume kehren wieder. ich warte auf alien 4  ::  
so `n pilzgericht ist schon was feines, net wahr schiene?

----------

ich hab von meiner Kleinen geträumt, die momentan in Doha im Transit festsitzt.

René

----------

> ich hab von meiner Kleinen geträumt, die momentan in Doha im Transit festsitzt.
> 
> René


Hoffen wir mal, dass es nicht so lange dauert wie bei Tom Hanks.  :hallo:

----------


## big_cloud

Verschollen     Cast Awaay

----------

> ich hab von meiner Kleinen geträumt, die momentan in Doha im Transit festsitzt.
> 
> René


Wollte mal nachfragen, ob Frauchen mitlerweile gut bei Dir angekommen ist ?

----------

Ja  :knutsch: 

René

----------


## guenny

Na dann wirst du ja jetzt wohl keine Zeit zum Träumen mehr haben   :cool:

----------


## schiene

Also ich war nen bissel spazieren und wollte mich im Feld etwas ausruhen...was leider diese Dame nicht ermöglichte


irgendwie hats meine Frau spitz bekommen und wartete schon mit nem Teil welches man zur Essenszubereitung benötigt.

....ein Gefühl sagte mir das es diesmal zweckentfremdete Verwendung findet.
zum Glück klingelte der Wecker und das Ende mußte ich nicht erleben :aetsch:

----------

Bei so heissen Ansichten, geht unser Hund sich abkühlen:

----------


## schiene

@Phommel
hast du vorher deine Füße in der Schüssel gewaschen oder warum guckt der Hund so traurig?

----------

Na das sieht man doch: Der hätte gerne einen Pool  :Wink:

----------

> Na das sieht man doch: Der hätte gerne einen Pool


Dann bestell schon mal den Bagger, die Fliesen bring ich dann aus Italien mit :aetsch:

----------

